# 20g long wood trim and hood



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

just trimmed in this 20g tank and built a hinge top hood its for my fiance's little bros b-day going to put a discus or 2 and a pair of bolivian blue rams but stats,,, compressed co2 (difuser on its way have a rigged one right now, 3 wpg coralife 6500k, onyx sand substrate, a 55g hob filter wanna trade out with a nano can soon but i think he will like it just put plants in


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Older post but I missed it...Looks good.

Is that just sand as a substrate?
Any updates?


----------

